# Mickey Mouse Hummer



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's a scarce one...a Mickey Mouse Accutron. The Timex Mickey Mouse Electric is very common but you rarely see the Accutron version...and this one is in beautiful condition :thumbsup:.

It was sent to me by its US owner, together with some other Accutrons and Hamiltons, for a service. We got talking; turns out he was planning to get it serviced so that he could present it to his friend's daughter who works as a Disney executive at Disneyland, Florida. However, he also has a second one, so we struck a deal and the one below is now sitting proudly in my Accutron collection :yes:.

Standard 2182 movement and dates from 1975.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice Hawk!

The Accutron would be swell by itself but Mickey has that vintage look which makes him less cartoony and more arty giving the entire thing an arty/nostalgic look.

Must be fun to wear something a Disneyland Executive will be! I only hope she doesn't read this forum


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

but but but .... if the mechanical/quartz mouse waves his hand once a second- how blurred his his hand on a hummer??

:groan:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> but but but .... if the mechanical/quartz mouse waves his hand once a second- how blurred his his hand on a hummer??
> 
> :groan:


I'm guessing that's why there's a seconds hand...


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That's a great watch in it's own way! Despite my preference for mechanical watches, I might even be tempted to wear one like that for fun!


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

How lovely is that ?


----------



## butler (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Paul and as you say rare to find one today, looks in lovely condition.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

I like it, a Disney hummer!


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow what a great score and a great looking watch too, i too would be very pleased with a watch like that and in such great condition to top it off


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a BIG bugger of a watch Paul. It certainly covers your wrist.

What size is it?


----------

